# Double Porn.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

For some odd reason we went fast today.

So fast we didn't bother taking pix of the ride.

So I took these when we got home.

Nice ride.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

So fast that you scared the poor little newt on your headset. You can even see in the picture that his mind is still fuzzy from the experience.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Very cool pictures, I am hoping that I will be able to take some pictures like that in Jan/Feb during our new tandem build-up.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Is that the Santana carbon/Ti? Is it new?
Can you compare to other tandems you have ridden?
Currently have a Sovereign but I'm considering a Calfee at some point.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

DeLuz said:


> Is that the Santana carbon/Ti? Is it new?
> Can you compare to other tandems you have ridden?
> Currently have a Sovereign but I'm considering a Calfee at some point.


I'm trying to think how many tandems I've owned, starting in 1976 with a custom Cuevas, up to this one. I have owned aluminum, titanium and steel framed tandems.

It is by far the nicest bike I have ever owned tandem or single.


----------

